# Research Clen Recommendations



## msumuscle (May 18, 2011)

Anybody have any recommendations for Research Clen?  Heard good reviews for both RUI and researchstop.  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## gamma (May 18, 2011)

RUI way over priced , shiping kinda slow 7-8 days, but there could have been many different reason for this.  How ever its does work.


----------



## msumuscle (May 18, 2011)

Their prices do seem a little wild.  Any others you would recommend?


----------



## gamma (May 18, 2011)

the only other clen i can honesly say was good is no longer around the board, and sounds like he took money from people too. the one thing i know fro sure it was a good product..........i would say look at the top of page ...they seem like they got there stuff together....


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 19, 2011)

use rasa research..they are legit and g2g..they are a sponsor over at PM and have really good reviews. their prices are hecka cheap and shipping is only $6.80. extreme is g2g also.. but if you can fork out the dough then check out genx chemicals..they are a licensed company.


----------



## Digitalash (May 19, 2011)

Just ordered some from extreme, so I'll let you know what I think. I'm hearing it may be a bit underdosed though, no one seems to agree lol.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 19, 2011)

the other board sponsor cem has legit research chems, they will both work for you.


----------



## GMO (May 20, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Just ordered some from extreme, so I'll let you know what I think. I'm hearing it may be a bit underdosed though, no one seems to agree lol.




I'm running it now and can tell you for certain that it is NOT underdosed.

Here's my review of it:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/129324-extreme-peptide-clen-review.html


----------



## M4A3 (May 20, 2011)

Check out this thread... started by Heavy Iron on another board. Very informative on which Research Chem sites are good to go.

Research chemicals that have good reputations - RX Muscle Forums


----------



## anabolic4life (May 24, 2011)

Hey just recieved my clen. Can someone tell me is it 200 mcg per 1 cc. Thanks.


----------



## msumuscle (May 29, 2011)

My rats have been taking ChemOne's clen for three days now and let me tell you........ At 70 mgs they are shaking like a friggin leaf!


----------

